# Fredericksburg, VA - Rambo YM Avail 12/5



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12477231

Spotsylvania Co AS, Rambo, young, avail 12/5








[/img]


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Avail 12/5


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

the shelter will contact us if not reclaimed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone --- VGSR?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

VGSR is checking with shelter; there were several apps on him but the shelter refused (didn;t like the applicants); at least they don;t give to the first person who shows up! VGSR may be taking him this weekend.


----------

